# Low Dose Naltrexone, Lithium, & Coca Cola



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say that the LDN is still working really well, in fact my brain has adjusted with it so much that i don't have to take it every single day, it's cured my anxiety symptoms 100% if I feel even a tinge of anxiety and i take the LDN, boom like a magic pill its gone. the DP has leveled off at about 50% better. I started taking lithium for my up and down moods, and I don't notice much of a difference as far as depression goes but it seems to make me want to get out of bed and start the day a little bit more which is very unusual for me and I want to say its helped with my visual dp perception a slight bit, I can definitely see things clearer. Now here is the weird thing, my main symptom bothering me is depression, I get this feeling where nothing sounds good, exciting, or fun, everything seems completely dull, total total lack of stimulation, it usually lasts for a few hours then goes away. When my anxiety was at its peak about 10 years ago I quit drinking caffeine of all types for fear of it worsening my anxiety. So now that I don't really experience anxiety I thought what the heck why not try some coca cola when I'm feeling really depressed or under stimulated. Boom, just like the LDN for my anxiety the soda pepped me right up and I felt no depression and had all the energy and zest for life I needed. Not that I'm encouraging anyone to get into a caffeine drinking habit, but it sure does answer a lot of questions for me, I'm guessing this confirms the stimulant theory in helping DP and depression. I don't know how long it will be effective or if I'm getting into a bad habit, I may investigate trying something like wellbutrin or adderall, or maybe even something natural.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad to hear the naltrexone is still helping! I'm going to try and get some soon. I hope it works! And I've also found that if I'm feeling down, if I drink Red Bull, I'll feel a lot better. Caffeine definitely helps!


----------

